# Ponce Inlet



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Fall Mullet run is in full force with reds and Tarpon feeding on them. I have been having issues getting over sized reds Landed and released. Aside from climbing down into the Jetty rocks while waves crash over. What are some of the methods some of you all use in this situation. Also what type of non slip cleats? I have heard both baseball or Golf....thanks


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Take a look at "Korkers" . . . There are other sources and types, too.

*https://www.google.com/#q=korkers+%22jetty%22+cleats*

*http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=korkers&CQ_st=b*

Tight Lines !


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

stay _off_ the Jetty rocks while waves crash over


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

BarefootJohnny said:


> stay _off_ the Jetty rocks while waves crash over


Done that so many times..


----------

